# A simple way to make a smaller hopper for a Mazzer Grinder



## dajw (Apr 14, 2014)

I saw a few images around the Internet that show an acrylic tube as a bean hopper. It turns out that this is trivially easy to prepare. I thought I would share what I did, knowledge shared is good!

Order from an eBay seller a 100mm sample length of clear acrylic tube, 56mm outer diameter, 3mmm wall thickness (50mm internal dia). Also order a tapered cork bung, of the kind used for a carboy/demijohn of a small enough final diameter.

The 56mm outer diameter of the tube is just right to go almost all the way down to the base of the upper burr carrier, which tapers slightly so it is held firmly enough. (That is to say, you jam a pipe in the hole, easy). It holds just enough beans for me for the day.

I tried a larger pipe that matched the diameter of the original hopper, but I bought my Super Jolly used, and the upper carrier was slightly bent so this wouldn't fit on my particular grinder.

i want to try making a slot for a gate so that the tube and beans can be removed for cleaning more easily, and I may put an acrylic rod down on top of the beans a little weight (though I've not had problems with consistency of grind with this).

apologoes for the rotated images, can't figure out how to fix this on my iPhone.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

getting a slightly longer pipe and fitting a stainless steel rod weighing 1kg on top of beans, helps with grind consistency and grinding speed


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

i still have a 300mm bit in the garage of this that will fit a Royal if anyone needs some?


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> getting a slightly longer pipe and fitting a stainless steel rod weighing 1kg on top of beans, helps with grind consistency and grinding speed


Would really like to see a picture if such a set up if you have one


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You might come to regret asking cc for a picture of his hefty rod


----------



## cawfee (Oct 27, 2014)

nice little mod


----------

